# Minimum size for HO layout



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a Bachmann GG1 with a few passenger cars that are pretty much a static display on a table under my TV. It has power so I can run the sounds or move the engine 6 inches forward or backwards but that's about it. If I wanted to try getting more track and having it run in a tight circle in the corner of the room, how much space would I need ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Well. Lets assume you use track pieces, so if you used 15" radius sections that would mean a 30 inch circle? That might be centerline, so say 32" circle, plus a few inches to spare, so 36"?

ADDED: Looks like the GG1 recommends 22" radius curves, so do the math. Might be able to get away with 18", but will need to test to be sure.


----------



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok thanks. I'll do some measuring and see how much space I have there.


----------



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks like I have about a 4x4 foot square...


----------



## Robb (Feb 23, 2019)

ever think on having train up near ceiling?....I see lots of folks do this


----------



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

Robb said:


> ever think on having train up near ceiling?....I see lots of folks do this


Never thought of that. Not quite sure how that would work though


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

It could be a shelf just wide enough for the track. You could use a train shuttle to have it run back and forth. Tam valley used to make one, but have discontinued their model, unfortunately  There is one available from the UK, but I haven't tried it. There are also DC versions available from Azatrax, as one example, but you want to use DCC sound.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLOCKsigna...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With all those wheels on the track it would seem to me
that even a 22" radius would be less than desirable. I doubt
you would be satisfied with the way it operates on a
4 X 4 layout.

Don


----------



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

I probably would not be satisfied, but I figured even if I did it only temporarily, I could at least run the engine a little more than 6 inches forward and back...


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

My first layout was on a 4'x40" platform. I ran 2 HO and 2 N mains. Given, they were all just basically different sized ovals to squares, it can be done. I am proof of that.

If your going to run only one main, you could add small sidings(at max I'm thinking one or two), if done carefully to an industry.

So it can be done, just think creatively in how and what you really would like it to look like in the end. And the other thing to consider is, future possible expansion.. Keep expansion in mind when laying the ground work.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

You could build yourself a sectional railroad, just wide enough for your track and curves with any size radius. You can keep one section up permanently if you have a 4' x 4' space and put the others up as time and space permits. You could make the sections to fit into a much larger railroad for the future and each section could be its own vignette.

When not in use the sections could have their legs removed and stored in a closet or under a bed.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

While I don't have a GG1 (I'd like to...) in looking at it, in steam loco terms, it's a 4-6-6-4. I do have a Rivarossi 4-8-8-2 Cab Forward that does fine on 18" radius track. And these models aren't known for having a lot of power.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Phillies (Aug 3, 2018)

Here's an update. My KATO track arrived from Amazon today and I was able to set up my little circle in the corner. The GG1 runs great there but the Rapido PRR passenger cars are just too long. They will not handle the 22 inch curves at all. But at least I can run my engine for awhile. Maybe I'll put it back on static display after the weekend... not sure yet


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Think about having it go around 4 walls of a room. Should be able to find descriptions of some doing a Google search. Would recommend using at least 30" R curves so everything looks good going around the curves.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Phillies said:


> Looks like I have about a 4x4 foot square...


4 feet square, use 18" radius with two 9" straight tracks for an oval. Some consider 15" radius a little tight.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

15" R is very OK for small 4 wheel diesel or 0-6-0 steam switchers & 40' or less freight cars, especially on switching layouts. If flextrack is used, you're not "stuck" with just one radius for curves just like on real RRs.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

lajrmdlr said:


> 15" R is very OK for small 4 wheel diesel or 0-6-0 steam switchers & 40' or less freight cars, especially on switching layouts. If flextrack is used, you're not "stuck" with just one radius for curves just like on real RRs.


Funny you mentioned this. I have an outer 8 foot oval with 18" radius and an inner 7.5 foot oval with 15" radius. I use 6 wheel Walthers engine on outer track and a cheap TYCO Santa FE 4 wheel engine on the inner track.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

A 4'x4' platform yields a 22"r / 44" diam. with 2" of safety space on outside of circle.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

4x4 is probably "the absolute minimum" for an HO loop, but I'll say that a more practical minimum would be 4x6 ...


----------

